# True Tropical Liverworts(new pics added of some growth)



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

A friend of mine went to south america and are import of plants got through. Well he is a plant nut like myself and got me some tropical liverworts. I got a few small clumps which are doing fine and I see new growth so hopefully it will really take off. Here is a pic of one of the bigger clumps:









And here is a pic of some new growth from one leaf that I clipped off about two weeks ago.









Here is the first pic of a small test piece I did about 2 days after this post, its a little blurry but you can see it.









And here is a photo taken today. This is only after 10 days of growth and its doing really well. this is a better pic, but still the same piece with more growth on it.








There is also a bunch of little moss buds as you can see that have popped up sporadically. These are being taken out as they form and put on pieces of moist cork and in my moss growing trays, so I guess tropical moss also hitched a rid out of south america. I will try a few things with it to get it to grow before I am to excited about it.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

thats really cool man. Thanks for posting the pics and keep us up to date on how they do.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Love Liverworts. It's too bad they are hard to come by. They tend to be easy to grow. I have a couple species but both are temperate. I will post some pics of them here later.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*tropical liverworts*

I really like the liverworts to, just never had any tropical ones before this. I am really pampering these to get them to grow into bigger sheets possibly. I have been tinkering with pinching or clipping pieces off to make new patches with good results. I will keep everyone posted as they grow.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Here are the 2 I have. They grow very easily and need only bright light and to stay damp.


_Marchantia polymorpha_- Coomonly found growing in nursery pots so most will give it to you.










_Conocephalum sp_ - Much slower growth but I like it's form better. Not normally found available but I believe Carolina Bio has it for sale.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Harry, which one of those came from me? I never did get the latin on it.

Thumbnail, congrats on your awesome liverworts. What other neat things did you get? Peperomias?


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*liverworts*

I will post some other things as they grow more. I have some mini orchids and a type of vine that I really like. I will show more later on.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Antone the _Marchantia polymorpha_ came from you.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

very cool............every time i find them growing in my CP pots i move them to a frog tank


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Carolina Biologial has several types of liverworts and mosses that I have thought about trying. Not sure if they would work in a viv, but they look to be very similar or the same as the ones above.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

The species Carolina Bio has are the same species I have. They have a few others but they are seldom available.

I would really like to find a source for Tropical species plus filmy ferns if anyone hears of one.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

harrywitmore said:


> I would really like to find a source for Tropical species plus filmy ferns if anyone hears of one.


ditto


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm on it. :mrgreen: 


:lol:


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

jbeetle said:


> harrywitmore said:
> 
> 
> > I would really like to find a source for Tropical species plus filmy ferns if anyone hears of one.
> ...


Trippo (?)

Looks similar to one above: http://cgi.ebay.com/Liverwort-Fossil-Pl ... dZViewItem


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*liverworts*

The tropicals are starting to spread a little. I have some new leaves and the little pinched pieces I was placing sporadically are leaving a little.I will have some good pics of the new growth in a few days when it looks a little more noticeble.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*liverwort*

I have added two pics of some new growth that is kindof quick.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

> These are being taken out as they form and put on pieces of moist cork and in my moss growing trays, so I guess tropical moss also hitched a rid out of south america.



Can you explain this a little bit? Id be interested in growing some moss. Got any pictures on hand?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Where did you post the new pictures? Nevermind I see


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*liverworts*

I have had success in the past with wet cork and driftwood. The way I prepare this wood is a little different though. I soak it in one of the ponds for a month. This gets algae and other stuff all over the wood. Then after that I let it drain for a few days, but make sure it is still moist. I then add my pieces of moss or liverworts to the top and put it under some good lighting. After a 1 or 2 months if I dont see new growth on that particular type. I then move it to a growing tray. This can be anything, but I like to use shallow rubbermaids. I add a layer of a soil mix that i have started to really like. Its a blend of bed-a-beast, minced oak and magnolia leaves, vermiculite, cocoa bedding(the big clumpy type that comes in a block.), and milled peat moss. I have had good succes with this mix. I usually will add a little buttermilk to the top, but have had just as good of success with a light spraying of orchid fertilizar on top of the soil. I add the plant to the top and hope for the best. the right amount of moisture is crucial. To much will cause sometimes dieing plants and mold, but too little will get you dried out ends and very slow growth. I am seeing new growth on both the trays and cork so the liverworts and this new moss are very promising so far. I will post more pics of this in the next few days so you can get a better idea of this process.


----------

